# Hangkai motors ?



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

No experience with Hangkai, but 2 things come to mind. Most stuff like this (a 400.00 outboard ?!?!?) is complete and total crap, the offering from Lehr comes to mind. The Lehr costs almost as much as the Tohatsu, and I'm taking the propane models here, the amazon reviews aren't what one would call encouraging, https://amzn.to/3jRDqab and lastly, anything that sounds too good to be true, usually is. If you're looking for a less expensive motor, Nissan's and Tohatsu's (same thing, Tohatsu makes for Nissan) come across Craigslist all the time for about 1/2 retail. You may need to look in a 2 or 3 state radius, and likely won't find one today, but you might tomorrow.. Sailboat forums are another place to look.

Personally, I'd pass simply cause of the troubles that might pop up trying to use this thing motoring out of Cat, Grand Canyon or a similar river. If you're depending on it, and it craps the bed, all of the sudden life gets pretty miserable.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd be looking into parts availability before purchasing it.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Given that they are shipped direct from China, and I can't find any "distributors" here that carry the brand, I'd guess the availability would be low at best.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Do more push ups. Motors are for sitting in garages collecting dust.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Good point, but they do have their place on certain River's... I'm currently building a snout and I don't want to row that SOB


----------



## Zz_ (Jul 23, 2020)

They Hangkai is a majestic but fickle phenomenon. 

When the stars align you will be soaked with a wave of raw Chinese horsepower stowing from the fertile manufacturing grounds of Zhejiang. However without this astronomical blessing the Hangkai will retreat. It will leave you, without warning, without cause. In your greatest moment of need Hangkai will stand over you and laugh as it washes you drift away.

Play this card only if you gamble.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

MNichols said:


> ...I'd pass simply cause of the troubles that might pop up trying to use this thing motoring out of Cat, Grand Canyon or a similar river. If you're depending on it, and it craps the bed, all of the sudden life gets pretty miserable.


Wow, it would suck to have your GC motor trip changed to a 10 day (or whatever the motor trip maximum length is) oar trip because the motor crapped out. I guess if you're doing a motor trip on the GC, bring a backup....


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

if you are doing a motor trip, a spare means of propulsion is required, generally a spare motor LOL


----------

